# Probleme mit Git auf Ubuntu Server



## kompi19 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Git-Problem. Ich hab auf meinem Ubuntu Server ein Git mit zugehörigem gitosis installiert. Jetzt wollte ich ein paar Nutzer für ein Repository hinzufügen und tat dies, indem ich die public keys der user ins keydir Verzeichnis geschoben habe und in der config vom gitosis-admin die entsprechenden einträge gemacht habe.

Ich selbst kann immer noch pullen und pushen, aber die anderen, obwohl ich der meinung bin alles richtig gemacht zu haben leider nicht. zudem bekomme ich noch eine seltsame fehlermeldung, wenn ich im gitosis etwas ändere und es dann pushe:

Counting objects: 9, done.
Delta compression using up to 2 threads.
Compressing objects: 100% (6/6), done.
Writing objects: 100% (6/6), 651 bytes, done.
Total 6 (delta 3), reused 0 (delta 0)
remote: Traceback (most recent call last):
remote:   File "/usr/bin/gitosis-run-hook", line 8, in <module>
remote:     load_entry_point('gitosis==0.2', 'console_scripts', 'gitosis-run-hook')()
remote:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gitosis/app.py", line 24, in run
remote:     return app.main()
remote:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gitosis/app.py", line 38, in main
remote:     self.handle_args(parser, cfg, options, args)
remote:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gitosis/run_hook.py", line 75, in handle_args
remote:     post_update(cfg, git_dir)
remote:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gitosis/run_hook.py", line 43, in post_update
remote:     config=cfg,
remote:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gitosis/gitdaemon.py", line 79, in set_export_ok
remote:     assert ext == '.git'
remote: AssertionError

Könnt ihr mir da vllt weiterhelfen?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus. Lg


----------



## kompi19 (18. Januar 2012)

Mir ist gerade noch etwas aufgefallen, da die Fehlermeldung ja sagt, dass irgendwas mit nem .git nicht stimmt: Ich hatte gestern aus versehen ein git manuell in den repository ordner hinzugefügt. der hat momentan gar keine endung .git. Eigentlich sollte der Ordner da eh ganz raus und wahrscheinlich kommt die Fehlermeldung nur deshalb....

Habe nochmal einen Screen rangehangen, wie das aus Sicht des FTP aussieht. 

Wie krieg ich das ganze raus, ohne das Git weiter meckert?

Danke schon einmal!


----------

